# Lift to failure?



## rockhardly (Dec 7, 2009)

Quickly, does lifting to failure mean lift until you absolutely can't lift the weight or lift until it hurts so damn bad you don't want to?  Reason why I ask is that I want to get the most outta the workout but I work out alone and done have a spotter.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 7, 2009)

lifting to failure means lifting to the point that no matter how hard you try, your body fails to lift the weight. 

By the way, i think lifting to failure is terrible for gains, or at least it always was for me.  Less is more. .


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 7, 2009)

I only lift to failure in a set. Basically until you can't do another rep. I personally only do this on my last set of an exercise, and I don't always do it. I decide based on my previous rep, if I really think that was my final rep, then i'll call it a set, otherwise i'll go for it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2009)

Training to failure is a technique that can be used. Is it necessary? No. Should it be used every lift, set, etc.? No. Does it ever need to be used? No. Can you make gains without using this technique? Yes.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 8, 2009)

I use failure training whenever i do HIT or Heavy Duty programs, but i wouldn't do it all the time. It only works in HIT because you literally do one set per exercise, and are out of the gym in less than 20 minutes.

As has been said already - you don't need it, you can make gains without it, and not only that but used incorrectly it's actually counter-productive.

Theres a big physiological difference between almost reaching failure and crossing over that threshold. Some people believe it's that difference that stimulates growth, but it can just as easily make you burnout and over-train.

I've seen good gains training HIT style, but i've seen equally good gains training without it. Risk > Reward?


----------



## rockhardly (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!  My work-out program is based around gopro's p/rr/s system.  Would you guys ever throw in some failures in one of the weeks, cycles, certain muscle groups, etc?


----------

